# Faint lines not getting darker?



## henrysmumkaz

Good afternoon ladies

I'm sorry to bother you. I feel a bit cheeky as I've barely posted in these forums since I joined and I'm already asking for help. Alas, I can't think of a better place to be asking as you're all experienced in these matters!

My period was due yesterday but I felt the odd shooting pain in my boobs like I did when I was expecting Henry (my first and only baby) on New Years Eve. So I thought I'd do a test. Nothing came up so I left it at that. I went back an hour or so later and there was a very faint line. I thought alright, evap. 

I tested again with the first wee of the morning on New Years Day and sure enough, a line appeared within about 7 minutes. It was very faint though. I continued testing throughout the day and indeed yesterday and got positives within the time frame each time. Very faint but I didn't have to squint to see them.

Now, to me, that pretty much tells me I'm pregnant. However, I did another test today, again with the first wee of the day and the line appeared within two minutes but STILL extremely faint. Shouldn't it be getting darker? I've actually missed the period now so surely my levels should be up... especially given it was taken in the morning.

I've lost count of the times I've seen people say "a line is a line" but when I was expecting Henry, I tested on the day my period was due and the positive line came up big and strong, before the test line, even! 

I just can't help but feel something isn't right. Could this be a chemical pregnancy? I do feel periody. Getting normal periody cramps but I know that could be pregnancy related. I am getting waves of nausea from time to time and my boobs do hurt a little, but not as much as with the first pregnancy.

Sorry for the waffle. Just wanted to explain things properly.

- Kaz


----------



## heart4home

Honestly, I think it can go either way.

You could have ovulated later or hcg might just not be showing up as much in your urine for whatever reason. 

However, here's my experience. I'm not trying to be doom and gloom, but with this pregnancy my lines were still not as dark as the control line two days after I was late and I just knew it wasn't a good sign.(I'd been getting squinter lines since 9 dpo, so knew they should have darkened up considerably) Of course by 5.5 weeks or so they were darker than the control line and I let my fear subside, but on New Years I started bleeding and things don't look very good. I'm suppossed to be 7.5 weeks now.

In May I also had lines that weren't as dark as the control line at 14 dpo, they kept getting darker the next two days and then by 19 dpo they had gone back to getting lighter and I m/c or had a CP or whatever you want to call it with AF showing up at 5 weeks.

For me with my healthy pregnancies, at the time my period was due, I had a nice dark line that came up before the control line.

I wish you well and hope it's just a late ovualtion or some other good reason for your lighter lines.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hi, how long is your LP? Is it the same now as it was when you were TTC no 1? My LP is only 10-11 days so when I tested on the day of my missed AF the line was fainter than if my LP had been 14 for example. 

Did you use the same test as you did with your LO? I guess these would all make a difference. I had a much darker line on the FRER than on the IC I used in the same sample :flower:


----------



## MechyMama

I wouldn't be too concerned at is point. I kept getting VERY faint lines even all the way up to and including the day-of my missed period, but when I went in for a blood test that same day, my hcg level was at 110. My hcg just wasn't showing up in my urine very well (even my morning urine) for some reason...but I am definitely pregnant since the determining value is usually 4! 

I also had cramps, like you described. They say this is normal.

So hang in there...if you can, have a blood test done. It will set your mind at ease - that's the only reason I did mine! I took fix or six tests and got faint lines every time...but the blood test confirmed it. You may not be able to convince yourself otherwise!


----------



## maybethisit

Might be the test you are using, or you might just have ov'd/implanted a bit later than last time? Some of the cheaper tests seem to stay faint for absolutely ages. Also some people's hcg seems to be a bit unpredictable - think of all those ladies who don't even get a positive result at all until they're a week or two late? Also if your lines are coming up increasingly quickly, that sounds to me as if the hcg is increasing - might get a bit stronger over next couple of days. I only got very faint lines on ic's, better ones on frer but not as dark as control, and am now 10 weeks and sick as a dog... :flower:


----------



## Chellebelle

Hi

I am in the same boat, but I have now got 7 tests in my drawer which all have a very faint line, which showed up instantly... so I say a line is a line otherwise I will drive myself crazy.

The first time I was pregnant I kept getting faint lines, and I did a digi test and it said "not pregnant" - but I have a two year old little boy now so that speaks for itself.

If you can be patient enough, wait a few days and try again, or get a blood test. I am going tot ry and get a blood test tomorrow just to give myself piece of mind as I am not patient and I have spent a fortune on tests now. 

Good luck! x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

henrysmumkaz said:


> Good afternoon ladies
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you. I feel a bit cheeky as I've barely posted in these forums since I joined and I'm already asking for help. Alas, I can't think of a better place to be asking as you're all experienced in these matters!
> 
> My period was due yesterday but I felt the odd shooting pain in my boobs like I did when I was expecting Henry (my first and only baby) on New Years Eve. So I thought I'd do a test. Nothing came up so I left it at that. I went back an hour or so later and there was a very faint line. I thought alright, evap.
> 
> I tested again with the first wee of the morning on New Years Day and sure enough, a line appeared within about 7 minutes. It was very faint though. I continued testing throughout the day and indeed yesterday and got positives within the time frame each time. Very faint but I didn't have to squint to see them.
> 
> Now, to me, that pretty much tells me I'm pregnant. However, I did another test today, again with the first wee of the day and the line appeared within two minutes but STILL extremely faint. Shouldn't it be getting darker? I've actually missed the period now so surely my levels should be up... especially given it was taken in the morning.
> 
> I've lost count of the times I've seen people say "a line is a line" but when I was expecting Henry, I tested on the day my period was due and the positive line came up big and strong, before the test line, even!
> 
> I just can't help but feel something isn't right. Could this be a chemical pregnancy? I do feel periody. Getting normal periody cramps but I know that could be pregnancy related. I am getting waves of nausea from time to time and my boobs do hurt a little, but not as much as with the first pregnancy.
> 
> Sorry for the waffle. Just wanted to explain things properly.
> 
> - Kaz

Hi Kaz, 
how many dpo are you? and what brand of test did you use? i used frer at 11dpo and got a clear result. it could be the brand your using ??


----------



## Jayne13

I tested the day after my period was due and I got such a faint line that I couldn't really tell if it was positive or not. So, I went and got the digital test and got my positive! My line did eventually get darker as each day went by (I was neurotic enough to keep taking tests until I got a big fat bold line) Congratulations!!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Jayne13 said:


> I tested the day after my period was due and I got such a faint line that I couldn't really tell if it was positive or not. So, I went and got the digital test and got my positive! My line did eventually get darker as each day went by (_I was neurotic enough to keep taking tests until I got a big fat bold line_) Congratulations!!!

Think we are all like that :hugs:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Thankyou all very much for your responses. 

All the terminology is a little confusing but I'll try my best to answer the questions.

The tests I have been using are indeed the same ones I used when expecting my son. They are the cheapo Ebay ones.. 'One Step' 10mlU. Which is why I'm a bit hesitant as to whether I am actually pregnant - as I mentioned, the result last time was strong and instant.

I THINK I ovulated on 19th December. My last period began on 5th December making my (now) missed period due on 2nd January. I have always had a 28 day cycle. So by that reckoning, I'm working out my luteal phase to be 13 days? I'm really not sure if thats right though.

If I did ovulate on the 19th then I am 15 days post ovulation... 

When I found out I was expecting my son, it was totally out of the blue. Even this time, we weren't trying. We just agreed that if it happened then that'd be fabulous. So I have never worked out dates or phases. Completely ignorant in that department. Its a wonder I remembered when my last period was!

I have bought a couple of ClearBlue Digital tests, I have heard that they can be inaccurate but I used one last time I was pregnant (following the cheapo positive tests) and seeing "Pregnant 2-3 weeks' made me so chuffed. I am hoping, reeeeally hoping the same happens this time. Just got to wait for them to arrive!

Going to keep doing the cheap tests every morning in the hope the lines darken. Its reassuring to know that a lot of you have also experienced faint lines but gone on to have healthy pregnancies. But I am also not ignorant to the fact it may not be my time. 

Thank you all once again.

-Kaz


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

henrysmumkaz said:


> Thankyou all very much for your responses.
> 
> All the terminology is a little confusing but I'll try my best to answer the questions.
> 
> The tests I have been using are indeed the same ones I used when expecting my son. They are the cheapo Ebay ones.. 'One Step' 10mlU. Which is why I'm a bit hesitant as to whether I am actually pregnant - as I mentioned, the result last time was strong and instant.
> 
> I THINK I ovulated on 19th December. My last period began on 5th December making my (now) missed period due on 2nd January. I have always had a 28 day cycle. So by that reckoning, I'm working out my luteal phase to be 13 days? I'm really not sure if thats right though.
> 
> If I did ovulate on the 19th then I am 15 days post ovulation...
> 
> When I found out I was expecting my son, it was totally out of the blue. Even this time, we weren't trying. We just agreed that if it happened then that'd be fabulous. So I have never worked out dates or phases. Completely ignorant in that department. Its a wonder I remembered when my last period was!
> 
> I have bought a couple of ClearBlue Digital tests, I have heard that they can be inaccurate but I used one last time I was pregnant (following the cheapo positive tests) and seeing "Pregnant 2-3 weeks' made me so chuffed. I am hoping, reeeeally hoping the same happens this time. Just got to wait for them to arrive!
> 
> Going to keep doing the cheap tests every morning in the hope the lines darken. Its reassuring to know that a lot of you have also experienced faint lines but gone on to have healthy pregnancies. But I am also not ignorant to the fact it may not be my time.
> 
> Thank you all once again.
> 
> -Kaz

Hi i have exactly the same dates as you
my last period was 5th dec i ov'd on 19th Dec making me 15dpo... i did a clear blue digital this evening and got a pregnant 2-3, so i'd say wait until you get urs and test with those, dont think the cheapy ones are that great in my opinion.. i 1st tested with a first response and got a pos aswell... 

ive also heard Superdrug own brand are quite good x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> henrysmumkaz said:
> 
> 
> Thankyou all very much for your responses.
> 
> All the terminology is a little confusing but I'll try my best to answer the questions.
> 
> The tests I have been using are indeed the same ones I used when expecting my son. They are the cheapo Ebay ones.. 'One Step' 10mlU. Which is why I'm a bit hesitant as to whether I am actually pregnant - as I mentioned, the result last time was strong and instant.
> 
> I THINK I ovulated on 19th December. My last period began on 5th December making my (now) missed period due on 2nd January. I have always had a 28 day cycle. So by that reckoning, I'm working out my luteal phase to be 13 days? I'm really not sure if thats right though.
> 
> If I did ovulate on the 19th then I am 15 days post ovulation...
> 
> When I found out I was expecting my son, it was totally out of the blue. Even this time, we weren't trying. We just agreed that if it happened then that'd be fabulous. So I have never worked out dates or phases. Completely ignorant in that department. Its a wonder I remembered when my last period was!
> 
> I have bought a couple of ClearBlue Digital tests, I have heard that they can be inaccurate but I used one last time I was pregnant (following the cheapo positive tests) and seeing "Pregnant 2-3 weeks' made me so chuffed. I am hoping, reeeeally hoping the same happens this time. Just got to wait for them to arrive!
> 
> Going to keep doing the cheap tests every morning in the hope the lines darken. Its reassuring to know that a lot of you have also experienced faint lines but gone on to have healthy pregnancies. But I am also not ignorant to the fact it may not be my time.
> 
> Thank you all once again.
> 
> -Kaz
> 
> Hi i have exactly the same dates as you
> my last period was 5th dec i ov'd on 19th Dec making me 15dpo... i did a clear blue digital this evening and got a pregnant 2-3, so i'd say wait until you get urs and test with those, dont think the cheapy ones are that great in my opinion.. i 1st tested with a first response and got a pos aswell...
> 
> ive also heard Superdrug own brand are quite good xClick to expand...

Ohh same dates, thats pretty cool. Congrats on your positive results. I did another cheapo test and the line was darker this evening. Still, I won't get too exited until I've done the Clear Blue test and had a follow up blood test.

Thankyou for your advice and to all of the ladies who have commented.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Your welcome, im sure it is your :bfp: keep us updated with your results xx


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Hi again

The ClearBlue Digital test arrived today and it says I'm 1-2 weeks pregnant. Does that sound right, considering my dates? I'm a little confused really. 

I'm quite embarrassed to say that I only had sex once in December due to feeling under the weather generally, and it was on the 14th. So it must have happened then. If I didn't ovulate until around 16th-19th, then shouldn't I be further along than 1-2 weeks?

Note, I do understand that 1-2 weeks on the digital test means 3-4 weeks in term of the monthly cycle. I'm also aware that ovulation can be before or after predicted dates.

I think I expected to see 2-3 weeks on the test, is all. 

Still unable to get properly excited which sucks. Got a feeling I may be pregnant but my levels aren't right or something which means it might not continue. I've still got pretty bad waves of nausea, no appetite and sore boobs as well as a constant headache and pains low down in my tummy when I cough or sneeze which are good signs I suppose. Its just this niggling feeling...

I know blood tests are the only way to determine whats going on for certain, and scans of course, but I didn't want to seek medical help til around 10-12 weeks. 

Does anybody have any thoughts?


----------



## BeautyGirl

Hi there,

Just wanted to pop by and share my experience with you that may put ur mind at ease :) My period was 3 weeks late before I got my BFP with this pregnancy and even then it was sooooo faint, unbelievably so but I knew I was preg and had known the whole 3 weeks it was late. To clarify for myself I took a ClearBlue Digi and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks when i was 7 weeks along! So you may be like myself and just show HCG in ur urine a lot less than other ladies. I couldnt get a positive HPT until 8 weeks along with my first baby who is now a healthy 4 year old! 

Dont be discouraged, all will be well! Congrats and take care x


----------



## henrysmumkaz

BeautyGirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wanted to pop by and share my experience with you that may put ur mind at ease :) My period was 3 weeks late before I got my BFP with this pregnancy and even then it was sooooo faint, unbelievably so but I knew I was preg and had known the whole 3 weeks it was late. To clarify for myself I took a ClearBlue Digi and it said Pregnant 1-2 weeks when i was 7 weeks along! So you may be like myself and just show HCG in ur urine a lot less than other ladies. I couldnt get a positive HPT until 8 weeks along with my first baby who is now a healthy 4 year old!
> 
> Dont be discouraged, all will be well! Congrats and take care x

Thank you BeautyGirl, your experience is indeed very encouraging. 

Congratulations to you too =)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

henrysmumkaz said:


> Hi again
> 
> The ClearBlue Digital test arrived today and it says I'm 1-2 weeks pregnant. Does that sound right, considering my dates? I'm a little confused really.
> 
> I'm quite embarrassed to say that I only had sex once in December due to feeling under the weather generally, and it was on the 14th. So it must have happened then. If I didn't ovulate until around 16th-19th, then shouldn't I be further along than 1-2 weeks?
> 
> Note, I do understand that 1-2 weeks on the digital test means 3-4 weeks in term of the monthly cycle. I'm also aware that ovulation can be before or after predicted dates.
> 
> I think I expected to see 2-3 weeks on the test, is all.
> 
> Still unable to get properly excited which sucks. Got a feeling I may be pregnant but my levels aren't right or something which means it might not continue. I've still got pretty bad waves of nausea, no appetite and sore boobs as well as a constant headache and pains low down in my tummy when I cough or sneeze which are good signs I suppose. Its just this niggling feeling...
> 
> I know blood tests are the only way to determine whats going on for certain, and scans of course, but I didn't want to seek medical help til around 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Does anybody have any thoughts?

Ive read on here that the conception weeks is not 100% accurate
mine said You are pregnant and you conceived 2-3 weeks ago (4-5 weeks ) but confirmed it at Dr's today and she said 5-6weeks changing my due date to 6.11.2011
 
A bit from Clearblue site


The estimate is based on the level of hCG in your urine.
The level of hCG varies from woman to woman, and it is therefore possible that the Conception Indicator might occasionally give misleading results.

If you are testing more than 6 weeks after conception the Conception Indicator may give unexpected results.
This is because the level of hCG in the urine is too high to provide an accurate estimate of the time since conception.


Try not to worry yourself to much :flower:


----------



## henrysmumkaz

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> henrysmumkaz said:
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> The ClearBlue Digital test arrived today and it says I'm 1-2 weeks pregnant. Does that sound right, considering my dates? I'm a little confused really.
> 
> I'm quite embarrassed to say that I only had sex once in December due to feeling under the weather generally, and it was on the 14th. So it must have happened then. If I didn't ovulate until around 16th-19th, then shouldn't I be further along than 1-2 weeks?
> 
> Note, I do understand that 1-2 weeks on the digital test means 3-4 weeks in term of the monthly cycle. I'm also aware that ovulation can be before or after predicted dates.
> 
> I think I expected to see 2-3 weeks on the test, is all.
> 
> Still unable to get properly excited which sucks. Got a feeling I may be pregnant but my levels aren't right or something which means it might not continue. I've still got pretty bad waves of nausea, no appetite and sore boobs as well as a constant headache and pains low down in my tummy when I cough or sneeze which are good signs I suppose. Its just this niggling feeling...
> 
> I know blood tests are the only way to determine whats going on for certain, and scans of course, but I didn't want to seek medical help til around 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Does anybody have any thoughts?
> 
> Ive read on here that the conception weeks is not 100% accurate
> mine said You are pregnant and you conceived 2-3 weeks ago (4-5 weeks ) but confirmed it at Dr's today and she said 5-6weeks changing my due date to 6.11.2011
> 
> A bit from Clearblue site
> 
> 
> The estimate is based on the level of hCG in your urine.
> The level of hCG varies from woman to woman, and it is therefore possible that the Conception Indicator might occasionally give misleading results.
> 
> If you are testing more than 6 weeks after conception the Conception Indicator may give unexpected results.
> This is because the level of hCG in the urine is too high to provide an accurate estimate of the time since conception.
> 
> 
> Try not to worry yourself to much :flower:Click to expand...

That's great news about you being further along than you thought - many congratulations again! 

It is reassuring that since that you are further along, you should have been reading 3+ on the digital test but were only reading 2-3 weeks? So by that reckoning, and by the notes on the ClearBlue site, it could indeed be mistaken and I may be further along too. Ooh I hope so!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

henrysmumkaz said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> henrysmumkaz said:
> 
> 
> Hi again
> 
> The ClearBlue Digital test arrived today and it says I'm 1-2 weeks pregnant. Does that sound right, considering my dates? I'm a little confused really.
> 
> I'm quite embarrassed to say that I only had sex once in December due to feeling under the weather generally, and it was on the 14th. So it must have happened then. If I didn't ovulate until around 16th-19th, then shouldn't I be further along than 1-2 weeks?
> 
> Note, I do understand that 1-2 weeks on the digital test means 3-4 weeks in term of the monthly cycle. I'm also aware that ovulation can be before or after predicted dates.
> 
> I think I expected to see 2-3 weeks on the test, is all.
> 
> Still unable to get properly excited which sucks. Got a feeling I may be pregnant but my levels aren't right or something which means it might not continue. I've still got pretty bad waves of nausea, no appetite and sore boobs as well as a constant headache and pains low down in my tummy when I cough or sneeze which are good signs I suppose. Its just this niggling feeling...
> 
> I know blood tests are the only way to determine whats going on for certain, and scans of course, but I didn't want to seek medical help til around 10-12 weeks.
> 
> Does anybody have any thoughts?
> 
> Ive read on here that the conception weeks is not 100% accurate
> mine said You are pregnant and you conceived 2-3 weeks ago (4-5 weeks ) but confirmed it at Dr's today and she said 5-6weeks changing my due date to 6.11.2011
> 
> A bit from Clearblue site
> 
> 
> The estimate is based on the level of hCG in your urine.
> The level of hCG varies from woman to woman, and it is therefore possible that the Conception Indicator might occasionally give misleading results.
> 
> If you are testing more than 6 weeks after conception the Conception Indicator may give unexpected results.
> This is because the level of hCG in the urine is too high to provide an accurate estimate of the time since conception.
> 
> 
> Try not to worry yourself to much :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great news about you being further along than you thought - many congratulations again!
> 
> It is reassuring that since that you are further along, you should have been reading 3+ on the digital test but were only reading 2-3 weeks? So by that reckoning, and by the notes on the ClearBlue site, it could indeed be mistaken and I may be further along too. Ooh I hope so!Click to expand...

Yes you may be too :happydance:
Just book yourself a Dr. Appointment to confirm your test (take a pot of FMU with you)
And she could tell by how quick the pink line came up and how dark it was, then she used her special date circle thingy:thumbup:
I still dont 100% know the dates though until the 12week scan, so i've decided im going to just chill n try and stop worrying (hard not to i know:hugs:)


----------



## Faith Somers

hya that happend 2 me i did 3 tests and had faint lines and i did them the day of my missed period and thought i was 4weeks gone,cut a long story short i went 4 a scan the other week and by the dates i would of only been 3weeks wen i did the test so i must of ovulated later than i 4t so thats wot urs sounds like 2 me,i wouls either wait 4 ur scan or take a clear blue one or just do another test in a week or so xxx


----------

